# Hey Mike here!



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Where to start... I will be a first time rider, I've had my board now for 3 seasons and I have yet to mount anything on it just because trying to find time after work is hard, but I really plan on going out this year..

About my board I won it in a give-a-way a Sierra reverse crew that's 151 cm, only thing about the board is it might be a little on the small size since I went test fitting yesterday and a size 11 boot fits me just right so it was pretty much the same as my normal shoe size.

I was wondering how quick it would be to get the basics? I'm pretty sure once I get the hang of it I will be making trips plus once I get the hang of it my buddy wants me to go boarding with him sometimes.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone is different but you could definitely keep up with your buddy after a solid season.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

To get to the point of making good linked turns down a green I'd say a good 5-10 full days out there. Once you've got that you can just explore and push yourself.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

last year sucked here in the North East hopefully this year will be better Around or after thanksgiving I plan on heading out.

I was going to head to a smallish place, for those that live in CT I was thinking Mt. Southington.

I also wanted to say for the boots I was looking at the 32 BOA boots, they had a pretty good fit and the BOA system was easy, I did not get around to trying a few others on, I haven't made up my mind on bindings yet, any suggestions?


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Boa sucks, don't buy boa whatever you do


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

a bag of it said:


> Boa sucks, don't buy boa whatever you do


Reason why not? I've heard more good then bad.

having said that the thirty-two's I'm a size 11 in so I would need a L or XL binding?

The one I tried on

http://www.rei.com/product/838959/thirtytwo-stw-boa-snowboard-boots-20122013


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Large would be fine, most bindings come in L/XL anyways. Boas break all the time, especially if you like your boots super tight. They always seem to break at the worst times. Not to mention you don't have nearly as much control as to where the boot actually tightens. The only real benefit is that they are slightly quicker to tie...but lets be honest here, are you really that lazy that you cant tie up your boots once a day?

I'm curious as to what good things you heard about them?


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

a bag of it said:


> Large would be fine, most bindings come in L/XL anyways. Boas break all the time, especially if you like your boots super tight. They always seem to break at the worst times. Not to mention you don't have nearly as much control as to where the boot actually tightens. The only real benefit is that they are slightly quicker to tie...but lets be honest here, are you really that lazy that you cant tie up your boots once a day?
> 
> I'm curious as to what good things you heard about them?


Most of what I heard was it being quicker to tighten and undo, How often do laces start to loosen up anyways since I've been reading around and it seems like it happens more then one.

While I was trying on the boot if it's too tight it causes a pressure point right at my ankle, and seeing as they come with an extra wire I guess the wire snaps a bit often?


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I snapped my boas 3 times in less than 2 months...then I just didn't replace it again and bought regular boots...never again. Granted I was racing boardercross at the time and was absolutely cranking the boots down...but either way, it's going break to sooner or later and not every shop carries the replacements. 

My nike boots do not loosen at all...at least not a noticeable amount with an entire day of riding, and I'm willing to bet I ride a lot harder than most people on this forum. Nike has a system that locks down the laces at the ankle, locks it down at each eyelet above the ankle, then also has a strap that goes over everything...and of course you can always double knot it if you're really worried (I don't). I'm sure other boot makers have forms of this as well...you definitely shouldn't have to worry about your boots loosening up ever, I know I don't. And don't think that those boas can't get loose, all it takes is a slight bump to unlock that ratchet.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

hmm I can see that happening falling and it pops off or something, I heard burton's dual zone lace is decent but I think they run small in size?


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the Vans Aura Dual Boa's and I haven't had a single issue with them. I find them to be absolutely comfortable. I never have to readjust the tightness once I get them locked in. I've never had a line snap, bind or have retraction or disengaging problems. I think it's all in the fitting process. Boots do not fit like normal shoe's nor do you try to fit them in a straight up standing position. Put the boot on, tap your heel to the floor few times to ensure your heel is set in the heel cup then get into your snowboarding stance. this is the position where you want your boots to feel comfortable. If your fitting snowboard boots standing straight up they are going to feel tight as the natural design of the boot pushes your foot forward in the boot when you stand straight up, as soon as you bend your knee and extend you hips your foot is drawn back into the heel cup giving you the necessary space needed in the toe box. Your toes should just touch the ends of the inner, removable liner and not be overly tight to where your toes a feeling smushed nor should they feel sloppy loose. I truly believe that fitment is key with getting the most out of your boots. P.S. Don't pick a boot solely on brand. Try on lots of boot brands pick the one that best fits you. :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

2 things

First, if Burton boots fit on the small side. Maybe you'll get lucky & fit into an 11, cause it has the footprint of a 10.

Secondly, if those were the boots you tried on, they are ladies boots.
So that 11 is really a 10.

Why didn't anybody catch that?

TT


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

timmytard said:


> 2 things
> 
> First, if Burton boots fit on the small side. Maybe you'll get lucky & fit into an 11, cause it has the footprint of a 10.
> 
> ...


Where does it show it's a ladies boot?



DirtyD27 said:


> I have the Vans Aura Dual Boa's and I haven't had a single issue with them. I find them to be absolutely comfortable. I never have to readjust the tightness once I get them locked in. I've never had a line snap, bind or have retraction or disengaging problems. I think it's all in the fitting process. Boots do not fit like normal shoe's nor do you try to fit them in a straight up standing position. Put the boot on, tap your heel to the floor few times to ensure your heel is set in the heel cup then get into your snowboarding stance. this is the position where you want your boots to feel comfortable. If your fitting snowboard boots standing straight up they are going to feel tight as the natural design of the boot pushes your foot forward in the boot when you stand straight up, as soon as you bend your knee and extend you hips your foot is drawn back into the heel cup giving you the necessary space needed in the toe box. Your toes should just touch the ends of the inner, removable liner and not be overly tight to where your toes a feeling smushed nor should they feel sloppy loose. I truly believe that fitment is key with getting the most out of your boots. P.S. Don't pick a boot solely on brand. Try on lots of boot brands pick the one that best fits you. :thumbsup:


I just wanted to get an idea on the fit I will be trying some more on soon.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

a bag of it said:


> Large would be fine, most bindings come in L/XL anyways. Boas break all the time, especially if you like your boots super tight. They always seem to break at the worst times. Not to mention you don't have nearly as much control as to where the boot actually tightens. The only real benefit is that they are slightly quicker to tie...but lets be honest here, are you really that lazy that you cant tie up your boots once a day?
> 
> I'm curious as to what good things you heard about them?


How many days a season are you riding?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MikeCL said:


> Reason why not? I've heard more good then bad.
> 
> having said that the thirty-two's I'm a size 11 in so I would need a L or XL binding?
> 
> ...


These are the boots you tried on?

Maybe I'm getting a different pair? but if you scroll down the page to the description...

This is the first line
*thirtytwo STW Boa® snowboard boots are a great choice for women*


TT


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

a bag of it said:


> Boa sucks, don't buy boa whatever you do


Said no one, ever.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

timmytard said:


> These are the boots you tried on?
> 
> Maybe I'm getting a different pair? but if you scroll down the page to the description...
> 
> ...


Under the specs tab it states:

Gender: Men's



They do appear to be a man's boot though.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Argo said:


> How many days a season are you riding?


The year I had boas I was riding 120 plus days a season. I was at a ski/snowboard academy riding 6-7 days a week







sabatoa said:


> Said no one, ever.


You're joking right...everyone I know who has had them doesn't anymore and said never again


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

a bag of it said:


> The year I had boas I was riding 120 plus days a season. I was at a ski/snowboard academy riding 6-7 days a week
> 
> You're joking right...everyone I know who has had them doesn't anymore and said never again


I was exaggerating but not joking. I know some people don't like them but dual boas kick ass. I haven't had them long enough to talk about durability but they're insanely easy to dial in to the proper tightness, they're comfortable and I can get in, get tightened and get off in less than a minute all together.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> I was exaggerating but not joking. I know some people don't like them but dual boas kick ass. I haven't had them long enough to talk about durability but they're insanely easy to dial in to the proper tightness, they're comfortable and I can get in, get tightened and get off in less than a minute all together.


I'm on my second pair of Ride Jackson Boas. Very happy with them.

I'd like to try something with dual boas for my next set.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> last year sucked here in the North East hopefully this year will be better Around or after thanksgiving I plan on heading out.
> 
> I was going to head to a smallish place, for those that live in CT I was thinking Mt. Southington.
> 
> I also wanted to say for the boots I was looking at the 32 BOA boots, they had a pretty good fit and the BOA system was easy, I did not get around to trying a few others on, I haven't made up my mind on bindings yet, any suggestions?


Mt Southington is EXTREMELY small. I'm talking 25-30 seconds MAX if I'm bombing. That being said it was never busy the few times I went last season and would be relatively easy to learn on. I know you're new, but DO NOT try to ride the greens at Southington initially. They are very flat and you will have a tough time learning. The middle blue run is very mild and is where I would learn. It is much easier with a little bit of pitch.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> Mt Southington is EXTREMELY small. I'm talking 25-30 seconds MAX if I'm bombing. That being said it was never busy the few times I went last season and would be relatively easy to learn on. I know you're new, but DO NOT try to ride the greens at Southington initially. They are very flat and you will have a tough time learning. The middle blue run is very mild and is where I would learn. It is much easier with a little bit of pitch.


Thanks for the tip I picked it because it was small and less traffic so it would be less of a hassle to learn.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Under the specs tab it states:
> 
> Gender: Men's
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

DirtyD27 said:


> I have the Vans Aura Dual Boa's and I haven't had a single issue with them. I find them to be absolutely comfortable. I never have to readjust the tightness once I get them locked in.


The reason I like the single boas is when I get on the lift, sometimes I tap the front and release some pressure, then spin the wheel a couple of times at the top and my feet get a nice "airing out" feeling for a bit.

(1st post, hello! :thumbsup 

My Vans Encore single Boas did break after 50 or so days of riding, but other than that, I like them. 

I got my wife a pair of Vans Mantra single Boas, but she took out the liner and cut it with a knife before I knew what she had done, so I just used a Boa off her boot and she got some mens Burton Ozones which are SO much lighter than the Vans.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I went back today to try another pair on.. I kinda like the Vans now, I tried the Burton's with the pull string did not care for it too much, the van's I tried in the store I can't seem to find on the site but they ended up fitting better then the 32's I tried it's still a boa system but just single.

I see Burton came out with a lace type of system but wow did it suck.. it has no ratchet so it will not stay tight for long, also it had no lining.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a new owner of Van Encores for some reason the one I have is not on the site but it's the rasta color's model, I ended up having to drive about 30 miles to go get one that was in my size (10.5) they feel pretty good and not as clunky as the 32's.

So I'm wearing them around the house about how long is it going to take to get them to packout?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MikeCL said:


> I'm a new owner of Van Encores for some reason the one I have is not on the site but it's the rasta color's model, I ended up having to drive about 30 miles to go get one that was in my size (10.5) they feel pretty good and not as clunky as the 32's.
> 
> So I'm wearing them around the house about how long is it going to take to get them to packout?


Pack out? Or form to your foot?

Should take a few days of riding to really form to your feet. Walking around in them will help, but you need the G forces to really form it.

Pack out should take 20-50 days depending on what kind of boot it is & how much you put them through the pace.

TT


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Doh! form to my foot I meant :laugh: I plan on going next month looking forward to it!


----------

